# What's the longest Luteal phase you can possibly have?



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there,

Does anyone know what is the longst LP you can have? I've been googling away, as you do, and most of the sites seem to say 16 days, one said 17. I was just wondering if anyone had more info on it.

I know I ovulated this month because I had a good reading of 98.7 on day 21.

My consultant told me at my scan on day 11 that I was going to ovulate anytime between that night and the wednesday (day 13) but I actually felt some twinges on the Thursday (day 14), so I thought I would count that as Oday to be on the safe side, though I think you can get ovary pain after Oing too.

Anyway, today I am 17 dpo based on a conservative estimate that I od later than the consultant throught 
on Thursday.

I have no idea how long my LP is normally, let alone on Clomid, but I'm thinking that I might test tomorrow (18dpo) if writing this post doesn't jinx me and cause AF to swoop down on me.

Do you think that's reasonable?

Thank you for your opinions and advice.

xxx

PS Did you notice how this is really a 'when to test question?' cunningly disguised as an inquiry about LP? 




Dag namit,  I've just read that Clomid lengthens your LP, even if you don't have a LP defect and that it's not uncommon to have a 18 day LP.


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Dag namit,  I've just read that Clomid lengthens your LP, even if you don't have a LP defect and that it's not uncommon to have a 18 day LP.

Damn


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Even though not on clomid anymore, my luteal phase is always 16/17 days...our consultant said anything between 10 - 17/18 days is still classed as normal. If still no AF then I would test tomorrow if that is 18dpo...

Sending you loads of positive thoughts & sticky vibes 

        

Take care &  

Natasha


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Natasha, but I've just started spotting.

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww hun...so sorry...sending you some cyber hugs (not much of a consolation I know  )  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks xx

Least I have a better idea now about how long my LP is, and I suppose it's better to have a 17 day one that a 10 or under one.

Damn damn damn damn damn


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

N x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I appear to have a longer LP too as I get marked ovulation symptoms around CD14 but have a 32 day cycle xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks both of you.

Onwards to the next round


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Juniper.
Sorry to hear your af appeared.........hope you hadnt spent your pennies on HPT?

On my first round of clomid, i was scanned on day 12 and was ready to ovulate, on second cycle i got the twinges on day 12,13 and 14, but af was late, then on this cycle, definately no twinges on day 12, probably more on day 14.

Julia x


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Coxy, the one silver lining was that I managed to resist the lure of the HPTs in Tesco's.

Here's hoping our next cycles are more fruitful    
x


----------

